# Beginning Again--old, fat, with a kid and a bum knee.



## Chib (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm contemplating a return to martial arts.  From ages 10-15, I studied Yuan Wa Ryu (although, I guess it was mostly Tae Kwon Do) and LOVED it.  I was devoted, at the dojang for every class, and I based my life around learning martial arts.

At a national championship, I tore my ACL sparring, and after surgery and healing, my mother wouldn't allow me to continue.  My plan was to get back into it on my own time and money during college, but things happened, I had a child and divorced, etc. before I was 20.

My question is, where do I go from here?  I'm almost 24, about 40 lbs overweight post-childbirth, and my knee still gave me trouble when I tried out a class at some random dojang about 2 years back.  I'm of the "train hard or don't bother" school of thought, so I'm really uninterested in doing one of those fitnessy faux-kickboxing classes, but it almost feels like I'm unready to play with the big kids anymore.

Should I wait to start training until I get back in shape?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 3, 2009)

Chib said:


> I'm contemplating a return to martial arts.  From ages 10-15, I studied Yuan Wa Ryu (although, I guess it was mostly Tae Kwon Do) and LOVED it.  I was devoted, at the dojang for every class, and I based my life around learning martial arts.
> 
> At a national championship, I tore my ACL sparring, and after surgery and healing, my mother wouldn't allow me to continue.  My plan was to get back into it on my own time and money during college, but things happened, I had a child and divorced, etc. before I was 20.
> 
> ...



You ain't old, you ain't fat, but if you still have a bum knee, I'd consider seeing a sports medicine doctor before engaging in MA training again, see what he or she thinks your knee is up for.

I'm 48, and, well, let's say I don't have childbirth as an excuse, and I blew past 40 pounds overweight about 20 years ago.  I sweat just doing kata.  That doesn't mean I don't give it all I have.  I say if your doc says the knee is good, go for it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2009)

Chib said:


> I'm contemplating a return to martial arts. From ages 10-15, I studied Yuan Wa Ryu (although, I guess it was mostly Tae Kwon Do) and LOVED it. I was devoted, at the dojang for every class, and I based my life around learning martial arts.
> 
> At a national championship, I tore my ACL sparring, and after surgery and healing, my mother wouldn't allow me to continue. My plan was to get back into it on my own time and money during college, but things happened, I had a child and divorced, etc. before I was 20.
> 
> ...


 
First Welcome 

Now I am sorry... I don't want to do this... but it is required whenever someone in their 20s says they are old.

OLD  ... I have leather jackets older than you... I'm working on 24 too...FOR THE SECOND TIME!!!! :tantrum: You're not old you're still a kid for crying out loud 

OK... I'm calm now .... now you are not old and if you want to go back to MA then do it. People train MA for various reasons, self-defense, get in shape, stay in shape, etc. Very few show up in the shape Bruce Lee was so just go train and enjoy the training.

:asian:


----------



## exile (Mar 3, 2009)

Chib, I started TKD when I was 55... _six years ago._ I passed my fairly severe first dan test this past autumn with strength in reserve. So my sentiments about your view of your age are the same as Xue's, except _even more so!!_ 

As me mum would say, you're still at the breakfast of life...


----------



## Nomad (Mar 3, 2009)

In my opinion, no.  I had a similar path, in that I was into martial arts as a teenager (15-17), took a long break during college, and didn't get back to it until my 30's.  Now have two kids, and blew out an ACL about 3 years ago (tripped over my ego... it's a long story).

Use the training to get you back into shape, and design a plan around it that might include aerobics, weight training, changing eating habits, etc with that goal in mind.  If your knee is still bothering you, I suspect that provided the surgery was done correctly, it's because you haven't built up the strength of the surrounding muscles, and also because your mind dwells more on the previous site of injury.  Definitely see a sports medecine person and possibly a physiotherapist if you need one to get the joint back in shape.

You have to look at this as a long-term thing.  I strongly advise that you start slow (rather than the "train hard or don't bother") until you can get your body used to the increased stress and get a better feeling for what you can and can't do.  If you pretend no time has elapsed since the last time you were in the dojang, you're fooling yourself and asking for further injuries.  It will come back, but you need to exercise patience.


----------



## KELLYG (Mar 3, 2009)

What XUE SHANG said.   I started Martial Arts at the tender age of 38.  It is the best way I know of to get into shape.  I found that I loved MA and I hated going to the gym.  It was much easier to get motivated to go to class than the gym. Cut yourself a break start slow then show them young guys whats what!!!!  

If your knee continues to bother you have it checked out.


----------



## suicide (Mar 3, 2009)

just start off slow it happens to all of us every year around december i kind of wyne down my training , guest at the pad etc etc x mas party new years party and i really dont get started until jan 15 and its hard to get back up to where i was when i stopped ' so just start off slow and then take it from there


----------



## exile (Mar 3, 2009)

Nomad said:


> In my opinion, no.  I had a similar path, in that I was into martial arts as a teenager (15-17), took a long break during college, and didn't get back to it until my 30's.  Now have two kids, and blew out an ACL about 3 years ago (tripped over my ego... it's a long story).
> 
> Use the training to get you back into shape, and design a plan around it that might include aerobics, weight training, changing eating habits, etc with that goal in mind.  If your knee is still bothering you, I suspect that provided the surgery was done correctly, it's because you haven't built up the strength of the surrounding muscles, and also because your mind dwells more on the previous site of injury.  Definitely see a sports medecine person and possibly a physiotherapist if you need one to get the joint back in shape.
> 
> You have to look at this as a long-term thing.  I strongly advise that you start slow (rather than the "train hard or don't bother") until you can get your body used to the increased stress and get a better feeling for what you can and can't do.  If you pretend no time has elapsed since the last time you were in the dojang, you're fooling yourself and asking for further injuries.  It will come back, but you need to exercise patience.



I think Nomad has it nailed. You _have_ to look at MAs as a long term venture, and be patient about getting all the pieces in play. At 24, you really, truly do have all the time in the world. And it doesn't take _that_ long to get in really optimal shape. As Nomad suggests, start slow, and assume that as your overall fitness improves, there will be a positive feedback between your strength/aerobic program and your MAs that will let you pick up the pace a bit further down the line, and keep picking it up till you're completely back on track. The early phase is the crucial one: don't rush anything. 

A good strength-training program can help significantly with all aspects of your return to the MAs, and is a necessary complement to any cardio you do. If you do cardio without resistance training, it's too easy for the body to wind up metabolizing your protein reserves, aka muscle tissue. You need to do both cardio _and_ resistance training to force the aerobic exercise you do to target fat reserves primarily. Apart from that, you just _feel_ much better the stronger you get....


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2009)

I am an old fat cop with a bum knee and I hold a 1st Dan and STILL train..Just go for it..


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

The bottom line is to have fun and learn something.

But I agree with the previous posters who thing you should check out a doctor before training.

Getting back into the MAs and maintaining a healthy lifestyle will trim that extra weight off in no time. However, I do suggest looking into another MA, rather than the local gym's cardio kickboxing class. I passed by one the other night and just saw REALLY bad mechanics.

Good luck on your journey, and Welcome!


----------



## Live True (Mar 3, 2009)

I won't go into the age question or the knee question, as both have been well addressed, what I CAN address is the post childbirth issue, which I don't think has been addressed much yet.

I had a child 4 months ago, at the age of 38.  If you do a search of the forums, you'll see my threads about training while pregnant (typing with little time or I'd post the link0. I started uechi-ryu almost 1 1/2 years ago, so still a newbie. I trained until my 8th month of pregnancy..although training changed dramatically, and I started back to training last month.

It's not been easy, but it has been SO worth it!!  I'm still overweight, but I lost 38 lbs in my first few months of training, and felt GREAT!  Training while pregnant helped minimize back pain and I had no swelling until I stopped training.  Even the slow kata I did in my last few months helped me mentally and physically!

It's a great way to get back in shape.  My style, and I suspect most MA, involves a lot of core, which is weakened considerably by pregnancy and childbirth, but training helps me focus and motivate my recovery and improvement of self.

But most importantly, from your post, is that it's not just a physical training...it helps mentally as well. It helps focus, self-perception, so many things I don't have time to mention in this post.  

In the end, it's not age or physical shape.  It's do you want to do this, and why.  I say find a good dojo that will help you work from your level and advance.  DEFINATELY seek doc advise on knee...
and then go for it!


----------



## Chib (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, there's so much information here, thank you guys!

I'm really heartened by the fact that there's people here that started after the typical preteen to teen range.  I know there are a lot of places that offer adult martial arts, but I always figured that I'd either need to be at a higher level, or I'd end up training with 6 and 7 year old white belts.  Is there any good way to test out the waters in a new area to find out which schools have real adult classes?

Secondly, regarding my knee, I went to see a "physical therapist" about a year and a half ago when I started up a season of indoor soccer.  She said that I was OK, but that one leg was shorter, etc., then digressed into some chiropracty mumbo jumbo about subluxations.  I took her word for it, played soccer, and had to buy a knee brace which I ended up wearing more and more as time went on.  I guess I should just grin and bear it, and head in for an evaluation elsewhere, although I haven't had problems with the training I've been doing at the gym for the last two months.

I think I'm OK with the idea of going into training concurrent with my gym training.  It may give me MORE time in the end, as I can cut out my purely-cardio days and replace it with a martial art. 

My husband and I are currently in the process of trying to get pregnant, so I'm also glad that a previous poster mentioned that she trained into pregnancy.  My understanding is that, as long as you were being physically active before you were pregnant, you can continue at about the same level of activity until late into the pregnancy, as long as you're not on your back.


I'm really getting excited... I think I'm going to convince my husband to do it with me, as he's expressed interest before.  The next big step is, for those of you with kids, what do you do with them when you're in class?   She's four, so way too young to sit in with us.  A drop-in daycare for an hour a week, I guess?


Again, thanks SO much for all the help and advice! I'm loving reading all the threads on this site about different MAs.


----------



## Steve (Mar 3, 2009)

Chib said:


> I'm contemplating a return to martial arts.  From ages 10-15, I studied Yuan Wa Ryu (although, I guess it was mostly Tae Kwon Do) and LOVED it.  I was devoted, at the dojang for every class, and I based my life around learning martial arts.
> 
> At a national championship, I tore my ACL sparring, and after surgery and healing, my mother wouldn't allow me to continue.  My plan was to get back into it on my own time and money during college, but things happened, I had a child and divorced, etc. before I was 20.
> 
> ...


I'll second the vote for making sure that knee of yours is up to training.  If you want to train hard, consider BJJ.  There is no striking, and because of the nature of submission grappling, you can spar at very close to 100% without too much fear of injury (certainly no more so than any other physical activity).  And it will definitely get you into shape.  I'm not sure what your goals are, but if you are interested in a great workout, hard training, the ability to spar and possibly to compete if you want, it's a pretty great sport to get into.

That's my sales pitch.  

I hope, regardless of what style you end up training, you find the one that suits you.

Oh, and I started training martial arts in my early 30's, and in BJJ at 36.  When I started BJJ, I was 35 lbs overweight as well.  Lost it all in 6 months.  Went from 220 to a steady 180-185 and have had no trouble staying there for the last couple years.

PS:  I wouldn't wait until you're in shape to train.  Rather, quality training should get you in shape.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 5, 2009)

I am in a similar situation as you.

I practised jiu-jitsu from 18 - 21. I only missed 4 lessons during that time, On non-class days I practised at home or at the sensei's place. I was assistant teacher in the youth classes. So I think I was like you in the 'train hard or don't bother' category.

I had to quit because my body told me in no uncertain terms that finishing my masters degree, doing an internship and practising 6 days per week was not a long term option.

Fast forward 10 years, 20 pounds, 1 tricky knee, 1 house, 1 wife (still married) and 2 kids.

My kids are now old enough (about 2 and 4) that not being at home in the evening is not a problem for my wife.
Since august last year I changed my eating / drinking habits (no candy, no soda pops, little alcohol) because I did not want to end up like my dad at 93 kg. The trick is to adapt a new lifestyle that you can see yourself living long term. If you combine with some excercise, weight loss will come automatically, but slowly. It will also put less strain on your knees.

I started ninpo a month ago, but I quickly realized 2 things
a) I am nowhere near the physical shape when I quit MA at 21
b) I am nowhere near as flexible in my legs as I was then. I am lucky enough that I am naturally flexible (can put my hands flat on the ground while wearing shoes, and still have enough flex left to bend my elbows a little), but side split are my weakness.

Both issues have to be built up slowly again. You won't do this in a month, or maybe even a year. Although I have to admit, 24 is nowhere near old (I am 32).

Another issue is that with a kid, there will be times when you cannot follow every class. But don't feel bad about it. MA is a long term investement. If you try to practise as much as you can, then a couple of missed classes will not matter over the course of 5-10 years.

What you can also do is to practise at home on the days that you cannot attend class: basic kata, stretching, etc.
Currently, my ninpo class is only 1 day per week, so I repeat basic excercises on thursday and saturday for example, and I try to stretch daily, and perhaps do lots of kicking excercises one evening in the week when my wife and kids are asleep.

Good luck on your new start.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you feel old fat and bum out about knee at 24, wait till you are 50 with three boys been training forever and are overwieght and have multiple knee surgery. This is what you want then go for it, I would not change anything as far as my life training makes me complete and I love it when I go home and have to ice my knees, it means one great night of training.


----------



## Drac (Mar 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> If you feel old fat and bum out about knee at 24, wait till you are 50 with three boys been training forever and are overwieght and have multiple knee surgery. This is what you want then go for it, I would not change anything as far as my life training makes me complete and I love it when I go home and have to ice my knees, it means one great night of training.


 
Well said Terry..I had both legs broken in 79.. I joined a dojo less than 6 months later, after surgery and learning how to walk again.I quit smoking and gained about 65 lbs that never left.I jack up my knee last year on duty and when it gets to much for me, I sit..Just screwed up my back and its killing me not to train..I'm 55...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2009)

I started KMA training at 30. I had my last child at 33, injured my back and also tore my right ACL.  I'm overweight too and am returning to training at 43.

I was about 10 lbs overweight when I started training and I was going to try to lose the weight before I started training, but I didn't.

The biggest concern would be your knee and the potential for re-injury. My suggestion is that you seek out a physical therapist familiar with the demands of martial arts on the knees and consult about preparing your knees for the activity, where you should draw the line as to what you can and can't do, stance requirements, etcetera.  Get your knees strong first.

When you go back, be smart about your movements - educate yourself on how to avoid reinjury by proper foot placement, hip centering and leg alignment.

It might be a good idea to prepare yourself for a few weeks before returning but if you have a really good teacher, might not be necessary.

You can do this! Keep us posted!


----------



## Nomad (Mar 5, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> The biggest concern would be your knee and the potential for re-injury. My suggestion is that you seek out a physical therapist familiar with the demands of martial arts on the knees and consult about preparing your knees for the activity, where you should draw the line as to what you can and can't do, stance requirements, etcetera. Get your knees strong first.
> 
> When you go back, be smart about your movements - educate yourself on how to avoid reinjury by proper foot placement, hip centering and leg alignment.
> 
> ...


 
It's also a really good idea to have a talk with your instructor when you join up about issues like this; he or she may be able to make recommendations on how to avoid re-injury and possibly on modifying some of the stances/techniques in the short term (hopefully you can build up to doing them properly in the longer term).  You don't want to come off as if you are looking for excuses not to do well or for "special treatment", but more in the interest of full disclosure your instructor should have a good idea of any physical limitations.

If the instructor dismisses your concerns or doesn't have any ways to address them, you might want to seek a different instructor/school.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Chib. I'm 34 and more or less on the same route. At this current time, I'm "gym-hunting" while getting myself back in shape. However, it took me some time (as well as reading through some of the advice of some of the forum members) to get myself on track.

What it came down to was when I read a chapter of Box Like the Pros by Joe Frazier. A key point he made (and I might be quoting it wrong) was to "get in shape before you get in shape". What he meant was, if you've never been involved in the gritty training, or maybe it's been some time since you've last stepped out onto the training floor, then it's probably in your best interest to get in some basic training with strength, flexiblity, and cardio. In both of our cases, we have prior injuries (a dislocated shoulder) that could take us out of the training again if we don't take the time to get those body parts ready to handle the rigors of training again.

Some may say just get out there and do it, and that's actually worked for many, including myself. However, if your body is "telling" you to get it ready before you embark on a return to training in the arts, then it's probably best to listen.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 6, 2009)

That is solid advice.

Before starting MA again a month ago, I had been inactive for several years: Life, kids, house, ...
I spent 6 months doing cardio 2-3 times per week, situps, pushups, and some other basic exercises. I also cut a lot of candy and snacks out of my diet.

In the beginning I couldn't even be on an exercise bike for more than 20 minutes at low resistance. Had I started MA then, it would have hurt really bad. Maybe enough to make me quit again.
After 6 months I was in a reasonable shape and starting MA was not a problem because now my body can at least handle the strain and recover quickly enough.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, I'd really like to echo this and reiterate - I'm certain I would have done far better with far fewer injuries if I'd lost the majority of my weight and spent about 6 months getting back into decent general physical condition before starting up again.

Chib, some gyms have personal trainers available at nominal fees ... like, you get a free consultation and setup for training when you join and a follow-up. Really, this could be all you need.  Get evaluated and get a program outline - tell the trainer about your previous injury and your goals, they'll set a program up for you, follow up once and then you will likely be in better shape to start.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Yes, I'd really like to echo this and reiterate - I'm certain I would have done far better with far fewer injuries if I'd lost the majority of my weight and spent about 6 months getting back into decent general physical condition before starting up again.
> 
> Chib, some gyms have personal trainers available at nominal fees ... like, you get a free consultation and setup for training when you join and a follow-up. Really, this could be all you need. Get evaluated and get a program outline - tell the trainer about your previous injury and your goals, they'll set a program up for you, follow up once and then you will likely be in better shape to start.
> 
> Keep us posted!


 
 Great post Shesulsa...When you hit the dojo, dojang etc..etc..Tell the teacher about you injuries..My first Sensei worked around mine...


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Yes, I'd really like to echo this and reiterate - I'm certain I would have done far better with far fewer injuries if I'd lost the majority of my weight and spent about 6 months getting back into decent general physical condition before starting up again.


I just want to point out that everyone's different.  Working out has never interested me, and if I was told I had to wait 6 months before starting what I was really interested in doing, I would NEVER have started.  And I'm talking about a BJJ school, where conditioning is a big part of it.   Had I waited until I looked like the guys at my school, most with 6 pack abs and under 10% body fat, I'd still be 40 lbs overweight, pre-diabetic and waiting on the couch for my first heart attack.

You CAN start training now, if you want.  Just LISTEN TO YOUR BODY.  The hardest thing for me, when I started, was to excuse myself from sparring and to rest.  I didn't want to wimp out or be perceived as a quitter, but I realized in time that it didn't bother anybody.  I just did what I could and tried to do a little more each class.  I was tired and sore, but no more so than if I had worked out at a gym.  Okay, I had a few more bruises.  

The real difference is that I was doing what I enjoyed and wanted to go back.  What happened was, over the first 6 months of my training, I lost 40 lbs.  I also ate better, not to diet, but because I wanted to go to class and not feel heavy or sick.  I think about what I eat now, not because I want to lose weight, but because I want to feel good and have energy at class.

So, if the idea of working out and getting into shape for 6 months doesn't appeal, don't let that stop you from joining a school.  Do be up front with your instructor about injuries and challanges you'll have.  By all means, listen to your body and take it slow.  But if the school you've chosen is worth a hill of beans, the training will get you into shape, and the fun you're having will encourage you to examine what you're doing outside of class, too.  It all works together.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 6, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> OLD  ... I have leather jackets older than you... I'm working on 24 too...FOR THE SECOND TIME!!!! :tantrum: You're not old you're still a kid for crying out loud


 
Old! You wanna talk old? I'm so old, I don't buy green bananas anymore.

Kidding. I'm forty-eght in June. Started my art at almost 35, graded for dan at 46.

Forty pounds surpluss is not the end of the world. The knee requires common sense care.  The art, you do slowly. Some of those pounds are going to fall off fast and you'll feel like a million bucks.



> I'm of the "train hard or don't bother" school of thought, so I'm really uninterested in doing one of those fitnessy faux-kickboxing classes, but it almost feels like I'm unready to play with the big kids anymore.


 
You may be, for a time, unready to play with the big kids, but you can sure as hell train and work your way up. Older, fatter people have done it. I'm one of them.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 6, 2009)

exile said:


> Chib, I started TKD when I was 55... _six years ago._ I passed my fairly severe first dan test this past autumn with strength in reserve. So my sentiments about your view of your age are the same as Xue's, except _even more so!!_
> 
> As me mum would say, you're still at the breakfast of life...


 
Ex, 

You don't look a day over twelve.


----------



## donald (Mar 6, 2009)

I am gonna chime in first by saying you are no where near to old, ie: Lee Wedlake has a student who began training with him at around 70yrs old, and is now at the blackbelt level. The thing to truly consider is your knee. As has already been stated get it checked out, and then make your decision. I had an Instructor who was  40ish, and tore her ACL, AND DID'NT MISS A BEAT. She came in, and trained as best she could with the brace on until it was off, and then resumed her training in full swing. I pray The Lord Jesus blesses you in all your endeavors.

PEACE
1stJohn1:9


----------



## Nomad (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> A key point he made (and I might be quoting it wrong) was to "get in shape before you get in shape". What he meant was, if you've never been involved in the gritty training, or maybe it's been some time since you've last stepped out onto the training floor, then it's probably in your best interest to get in some basic training with strength, flexiblity, and cardio. In both of our cases, we have prior injuries (a dislocated shoulder) that could take us out of the training again if we don't take the time to get those body parts ready to handle the rigors of training again.


 
While I agree with this in principle, I've also seen it hold many people back because they didn't want to start training "until they were in shape"; which coincidentally in most cases simply never happened. There is always a reason to put off doing something; IMHO it's better to get rid of the excuses and jump in, but do in a smart manner that isn't likely to cause the reinjury. Once you get started and get a taste for how much you enjoy it again, that can be a better motivator for some to do the less pleasant things (like eating better, hitting the gym, etc.)

One of the great things about many martial arts is that people in just about any physical condition can do them (ok, probably not the competitive cage-fighting stuff), and that the intensity can ramp up and down depending on the individual and what their capacity is.


----------



## exile (Mar 6, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Ex,
> 
> You don't look a day over twelve.



:lol:

And Adrian, my son in the picture, _isn't_ a day over 12and won't be till April 26, the day after his b'day. Me, I'm still savoring the last little morsels of afternoon tea, shall we say...sigh...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 7, 2009)

Nomad said:


> While I agree with this in principle, I've also seen it hold many people back because they didn't want to start training "until they were in shape"; which coincidentally in most cases simply never happened. There is always a reason to put off doing something; IMHO it's better to get rid of the excuses and jump in, but do in a smart manner that isn't likely to cause the reinjury. Once you get started and get a taste for how much you enjoy it again, that can be a better motivator for some to do the less pleasant things (like eating better, hitting the gym, etc.)


 
I think it depends on the person and the situation, and how bad your physical shape is. Ninpo training is an hour and a half. In august last year, I was exhausted after 20 minutes on the ex. bike at low resistance.

You are right that the half year between starting cardio and starting ninpo would have had me back into shape as well. But it would have hurt really bad, and might have demotivated me.

Although to be honest, the drive to get back into MA only came *after* I was in good shape again. The reason I started exercising and changed my diet was because I was sick of my beginning pot belly, and the fact that I had become a couch potato. Especially since only 10 years ago, I looked more like bruce lee (minus the chinese looks .

Once I started getting back into shape, I felt itchy to do some kata again. And a short time later a traditional JMA dojo starts less than 5 minutes from where I live. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## jonbey (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe look for a new style, something that strains the knees less? Although struggling to think what would be suitable. Why not try wing chun or another "short/southern" kung-fu style. These use more upright fighting, with no high kicks (generally). 

I sort of know how you feel. It is hard after injuries and weight gain. But get back to it and I am sure you will start to enjoy it again.


----------



## Live True (Mar 9, 2009)

So many great posts on getting in shape for training and investing long term. I'll just go back to the training while pregnant topic...I started a thread about it when I first became pregnant, and the final post is my summary of my training..your training will change, but you can keep doing it...just "LISTEN TO YOUR BODY" as has been said so many times...the thread about this specific topic (to avoid thread drift here) is at this link.


----------



## nitflegal (Apr 20, 2009)

Speaking as a near 40 year old guy with knee injuries and still carrying a couple (dozen) extra pounds, let me throw this out there.  While style is important (Capoeira is probably a bad pick for me. . .) the teacher and atmosphere is more important, IMHO.  If you've got a long term injury to work around you need to have a relationship with your teacher where he/she will push you to your limits but respect the physical limitation that you have.  My knee is much worse than it could have been because I trained under people who pushed my knee way past rehabilitation into increased injury. Gutting through pain is fine, creating additional injury is flat out stupid.  I'd suggest that if your prospective teascher can't give you an honest assesment of the effect on your training AND how he'll approach it so that your training isn't compromised then you should keep looking.

My $0.02.

Matt


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I sweat just doing kata. That doesn't mean I don't give it all I have. I say if your doc says the knee is good, go for it.


 
Bill, anyone who doesn't sweat doing kata is doing kata WRONG.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 20, 2009)

I started at 39 (3 years ago) and just got my brown belt. I've got 2 bad knees (Osgood-Schlatter's Disease and chondromalacia), a bad back (broke 2 thoracic vertebrae as a child and have some low back problems that are too complicated to describe), some arthritis, flat feet, I tore the ligaments in my right ankle in December 2008, and have shin splints. I was 20 lbs overweight when I started; I'm not anymore, though I do have a shirt that says, "I may not be a size 2, but I can kick you in the face." I've got 2 kids (the youngest was 6 when I started.) There are days I wear more supports than Mae West. I might be the world's biggest individual consumer of elastic and neoprene.

My advice is to find out from your doc what kind of brace you can use to keep your knee stable, make sure your instructor knows you've got problems with it, and get your donkey into class, young lady! Doing something you love will help you get fit faster than plain vanilla exercising, IMO.

A lot of schools have the adult and kid's classes separate; you might like that better than working out with the juniors. Or you could join someplace that does combine the classes and put your 4 year old in training as well.

Whatever you decide, have fun!


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 20, 2009)

If every MA student waited to get into shape before they trained...I doubt there'd be much of martial arts left by now.


----------



## K-man (Apr 20, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> My advice is to find out from your doc what kind of brace you can use to keep your knee stable, make sure your instructor knows you've got problems with it, and get your donkey into class, young lady! Doing something you love will help you get fit faster than plain vanilla exercising, IMO.
> 
> Whatever you decide, have fun!


As a purveyer of fine braces for many years, just a word of caution. The knee is meant to bend in one direction only. For a brace to stabelise a knee it really needs to be from thigh to ankle (like the one my wife used to use skiing), with long metal hinges on each side. Obviously this is totally unsuitable for what you want to do. Exercises to strengthen the knee would be no.1 in my book. If you want to, a neoprene type brace may be of assistance if there is swelling or if you find warmth helps. The other thing about a brace is that it serves as a reminder not to overdo things.

The important thing is to start now and, as quoted above, have fun.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 22, 2009)

Chib said:


> I'm contemplating a return to martial arts. From ages 10-15, I studied Yuan Wa Ryu (although, I guess it was mostly Tae Kwon Do) and LOVED it. I was devoted, at the dojang for every class, and I based my life around learning martial arts.
> 
> At a national championship, I tore my ACL sparring, and after surgery and healing, my mother wouldn't allow me to continue. My plan was to get back into it on my own time and money during college, but things happened, I had a child and divorced, etc. before I was 20.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MT, Chib!

I must agree with others here.  Twenty four is not old by any means.  We have some other Youn Hwa Ryu folks here too, by the way.

Out of curiousity, why not just go back to YHR?  From what I recall of they system, it was, as you say, pretty much taekwondo.   

Wherever you train and whatever you train in, take it easy to start.  The idea of train hard or don't bother is certainly good, but you need to do so within your own limits.

Anyway, seeing as how this thread is about a month and a half old, give us an update!

Daniel


----------

